# [Lesertest] Netzteil: Cougar Power 400



## Kreisverkehr (5. Juli 2009)

[Vorbemerkung:Mittlerweile hab ich die Photos mit neuer Kamera gemacht und auf das Wesentliche beschnitten, bzw. auf unter 1,91MB gedrückt.]

*Danksagung:*​ 

 Danken möchte ich in erster Linie Cougar und PCGH, welche diesen Lesertest erst möglich machten. Weiterer Dank gebührt dem Duft von Toluol, Aceton, DCM und Buttersäure, welche mich unterstützt haben, den letzten Test noch durchzuführen.
 Natürlich darf ich dabei nicht meine Freundin vergessen, die mir ihr Netzteil „geborgt“ hatte...


*Vorwort:*​ 

 Viel Staub wurde mit der Produktneuvorstellung von Cougar aufgewirbelt. Einige mögen sich denken, warum denn schon wieder eine Firma „ihre“ Netzeile vorstellt und versucht in dem schon relativ dicht besiedelten Gebiet Fuß zu fassen. Doch gibt es nicht schon genug Auswahl in Form von Antec, Corsair, Seasonic, Enermax, BeQuiet, Tagan, Coolermaster, Tagan, Hec und Konsorten?  
 Warum wird nun eine neue Marke namens „Cougar“ in den Markt entlassen und warum genau soll der geneigte Käufer diese Marke erwählen?


 Während die obige Aufzählung zwar viele Marken enthält, gibt es doch wenige „echte“ Hersteller, da nicht wenige Marken nur ihren Sticker auf eine Auftragsfertigung aufkleben. Genau hier versucht nun Cougar sich etwas abzuheben. Der eine oder andere wird schon gemerkt haben, dass ich oben schon den Fertiger des neuen Netzteils verraten habe: Hinter der Marke Cougar steckt niemand anderes als Hec, also ein erfahrener Produzent, der auch und vor allem mit seiner Erfahrung wirbt und mit der neuen Marke im Retail-Markt Anteile erobern will.
 Viel Wissen und Erfahrung stecken also hinter der neuen Marke, und ebenso hoch sind natürlich meine Erwartungen. Ob die Erwartungen erfüllt werden können, versuche ich in diesem Test herauszufinden.


*Verpackung:*​ 

 Viel früher als erwartet, traf das Paket von Cougar ein und schon ward die Verpackung aufgerissen. In einer sicheren, aber nicht übermäßig ordentlichen Verpackung versteckte sich der Netzteilkarton, sowie eine persönlich gestaltete Informationsmappe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Karton, so wie er sich nach dem Herausnehmen gezeigt hatte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt auch mal von der Seite. TÜV Rheinland, ja das ist mir erst recht spät aufgefallen.  Das Übliche (Low Noice Fan, oder andere "Produktvorzüge") darf natürlich nicht fehlen, extra erwähnen will ich es nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Nachdem ich die Folienhülle entfernt hatte, konnte ich nun das innere Begutachten: Das Netzteil selbst ist in einer schwarzen Tüte verstaut, während die Kabelstränge mit einem Klettband gebändigt wurden. Gut, ich hab jetzt versucht, das wieder so hinzubekommen wie geliefert, aber wie man sieht: Es hat nicht sollen sein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Eindruck/Farbgestaltung:*​ 

 Die schwarze Hülle des Netzteils war zwar nicht samtig, wie die des  Corsair TX750W, aber aufgrund des Preises und des Marktsegmentes hatte ich eh eine hüllenlose Verpackung erwartet.

 Zur Farbgestaltung kann ich nur sagen: Endlich!
 So schön und edel schwarz und anthrazit doch sein mögen, ist es sehr erfrischen, dass ein Hersteller sich traut, eine außergewöhnliche Farbe anzubieten, die sich wohltuend von der Konkurrenz abhebt. Mir gefällt die Farbe Orange ziemlich gut, und das Netzteil passt somit farblich mittlerweile gut zum Boden und zum Teppich 
Leider integriert es sich farblich nicht ins neue Raven02, dafür kann es Akzente setzen.
Der Lufteinlass:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kann man gut die Leistungswerte erkennen und was interessantes offebart sich: Die Bezeichnung HEC-400TE. Daran kann man gut erkennen, dass HEC nicht irgendeine neue Marke ist, sondern ihre Produktpalette auf den Retailmarkt ausgeweitet hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal von oben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun die Seite. Gut erkennbar das Logo.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Was Cougar am Gehäuse selbst anfängt, bringt es bei den gesleevten Kabeln zu Ende: Bevor ich den Test in der Hardwareluxx zum CM 700 gelesen habe, dachte ich ernsthaft, die Kabelstränge würden nur mich an eine Korallenotter der Gattung Erythrolamprus erinnern, wurde aber eines besseren belehrt (fast könnte man von „zwei Deppen, ein Gedanke“ sprechen)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Die Farbgebung des Netzteils, respektive der Kabel hat einen relativ großen Vorteil [bei meinem Test], da ich bei den anderen Geräten teils die Kabel wegen der gleichen Farbe+Unordung mehr schlecht als recht auseinanderhalten konnte. Beim Cougar besteht jedoch keine Verwechslungsgefahr 
 Wie gesagt, beim Cougar blieb somit die Fehlersuche aus, warum der PC nicht mit dem P4-Stecker startet, nur weil der am falschen Netzteil hängt...

Auf die Gefahr hin, mich zu wiederholen: Ich finde die Farbgebung genial gewählt und somit spielt hier der subjektive Geschmack eine große Rolle.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. Juli 2009)

*Zubehör:*​ 

 Das Zubehör gestaltet sich spartanisch, so dass nicht mehr als das notwendige dabei ist: Ein Kabel, Schrauben und ein zweites Klettband.


*Technische Daten:*​ 
Die Maße des Netzteils sind (Länge/Breite/Höhe in cm): 140/150/86 

 Nun das wichtigste, weil besonders interessant für die richtige Dimensionierung:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




           So, wie man direkt sehen kann, besitzen alle drei Cougars zwei 12V-Schienen, doch eine Tatsache wird dabei noch betont: Die dynamische Lastverteilung. Dies soll für einen stabilen Betrieb bei mehreren Grafikkarten dienen. Nützlich kann das auch werden, wenn eine Grafikkarte mit mehr als einem PCIe-Stecker eingesetzt wird, da hier per Adapter gearbeitet werden muss...


 Auch prangt hier deutlich sichtbar die 80Plus-Bronze Auszeichnung, und ebenso bewirbt Cougar die Effizienz: Im 230V-Netz mit bis zu 88% Wirkungsgrad.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






 Als Zugabe gibt es einen recht leisen Lüfter, der aber dennoch durch ein darauf abgestimmtes Design auch noch gute Kühlung ermöglichen soll. Und genau das erhöht die Lebensdauer.  
 Quasi obligatorisch sind die zahlreichenden Schutzfunktionen:




Unterspannungsschutz (UVP)
Überspannungsschutz (OVP)
Kurzschlusssicherung (SCP)
Überlastschutz (OPP)
Überstromschutz (OCP)

Cougar selbst betont, dass die Schutzmechanismen auch funktionieren und nicht nur Deko sind. Dies zu testen vermag ich nun nicht, so lasse ich das ungetestet im Raum stehen.  


 Ein besonderes Merkmal stellt auch der verwendete Lack aus der Automobilbranche dar. Die besondere Kratzfestigkeit hab ich nicht speziell getestet, aber noch hab ich keinen Kratzer gefunden, im Gegensatz zu einem anderen Netzteil...


*Anschlüsse:*


*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


in mm

*​Neben den – für mich ausreichenden – Kabellängen kann man hier auch gleich die Anzahl an Anschlüssen erkennen:


 1x 20+4-Pin
 1x 4+4 P4-Stecker
 5x Molex
 4x Sata
 1x Floppy


Kommen wir nun zum wichtigsten Teil des Lesertets: Dem Test!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. Juli 2009)

*Testergebnisse:*​ 

 Bei meinen Messungen stellte sich mein eigentlicher PC als kleines Hinderniss  heraus, da er zuerst keine aussagekräftigen Messungen zulies, aufgrund zu starker Verbrauchsschwankungen. Einen UMTS-Stick, dazu einen USB-Stick und der dazugehörigen Software später pendelte sich der Verbrauch auf einem gleichbleibendem Niveau ein.


 Meinen PC habe ich im Grunde nur im Standard-Modus getestet, ohne Übertaktung oder jeglichen Optimierungen. Besonders gespannt war ich bei dem Vergleich des S12II 330W mit dem Power 400, was die Effizienz bei unter 20% Auslastung betrifft. Dazu habe ich dann den Rechner meiner Freundin „entliehen“ … Als Ergänzung stand mir ein Rechner mit einem Pentium D 925 zur Seite, bei dem nur noch Gehäuse, Prozessor und 2/3 des RAM Original sind. Hier hab ich dann an der Taktschraube gedreht um einen Vergleich zwischen starker Übertaktung und minimaler Übertaktung mit untervolten und dem jeweiligen Verbrauch des Netzteils zu erhalten.


 Letztendlich habe ich mich gegen einen einheitlichen Test für alle PCs entschieden, da ich es wichtiger finde, den realen Bedingungen möglichst nahe zu kommen. Was bringt denn zum Beispiel ein Test mir Crysis, wenn ein 780G-Rechner niemals dazu verwendet wird? Desweiteren habe ich bei den beiden anderen PCs zwei verschiedene Spiele gewählt, je nachdem welches Spiel ich an welchem Rechner zuletzt gespielt habe. Insgesamt kommen so verschiedene Auslastungen und Szenarien zustande, wovon ich mir einfach mehr Praxisnähe erwarte.


 Nun genug der Worte, sprechen sollen nun die Fakten:


 Messgerät: Voltcraft Energycheck 3000


 Testprobanden:  




Corsair TX750W
Corsair VX550W
Corsair VX450W
Seasonic S12II 330
Cougar Power 400
 

 Testsoftware:  




Orthos (2D/Last, alle PCs)
Sacred (780G-Rechner)
CoD 2 ( X2 5000+ BE)
CoD 4 (Pentium D)
 

 Die Rundung erfolgt auf ganze Watt.

Als Einschub dürfen hier meine beiden Hauptverbrauch während der Testphase natürlich auch nicht fehlen: Wasserkocher und Mikrowellenofen!
Irgendwie muss die Verpflegung aus Tee und Pizza/Apfelstrudel schließlich zubereitet werden 

Die Mikro wurde auf 473,15K und Umluft eingestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während der Wasserkocher nur heizt oder eben auch nicht, kennt mein* Mikrowellenofen zwei Zustände: Heizen und Umwälzen. Da diese beiden Phasen alternieren, finde es gerechtfertigt die Zustände getrennt zu erfassen. Man kann schön sehen, in welchem Verbrauchsverhältnis der PC doch steht.

*Ist an sich nicht mein Ofen, weil er meiner Freundin gehört, aber ich benutz ihn meistens.

*PC1:*


 Win XP
 Athlon X2 5000+ @ 2,6 GHz @ 1,104V
 4*1GB DDR2-667  
 Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H Rev. 1.1
 Grafik @ 780G
 2x DVD-Brenner
 Apack Zerotherm Nirvana 120
 WD Caviar Blue 640GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



          Was bei diesem PC besonders auffällt: Während dem Spielen ist der Verbrauch wider Erwarten niedriger als bei reiner 2D-Vollast. Erklären lässt sich der Umstand darin, dass das Spiel relativ alt ist und den Zweikerner nicht voll auslasten kann. Die OnBoard-Grafikkarte beeinflusst den Verbrauch nur unwesentlich, ist sie doch bei relativ viel Leistung sehr sparsam.


 Hier ordnen sich die entsprechenden Netzteile stets nach ihrer Nennleistung (je geringer die Auslastung, desto höher der Primärverbrauch), was somit dem Cougar Power 400 den zweiten Platz
 beschert. Der Sieg gehört hier dem Seasonic S12II. Auch wenn das S12II keine 80+ Bronze Zertifizierung aufweisen kann, so spielt es doch eine Rolle, wie stark der Wirkungsgrad unter 20% abfällt, bzw. wie weit man von den „magischen 20%“ entfernt ist. Bei den Messungen ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich die Werte beim Power 400 meist aufgerundet habe, während ich beim VX450W eher abrunden musste.


*PC2:*


 Pentium D 925
 Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3
 3*1GB DDR2-667
 8800 GTS G92
 1x DVD-Brenner
 1x DVD-Laufwerk
 OCZ Vendetta
 WD Caviar 300GB


 Pentium D 925 @ 3,33 GHz (278x12) @ 1,12V, Ram (278x2,4)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



          Im Großen und Ganzen hat sich vom Verbrauch und der Platzierung wenig getan, mit einer Ausnahme: Unter maximaler Auslastung (also Spiel) liegt nun das Power 400 in Front, mit einem relativ großen Abstand von 4 Watt.  


 Pentium D 925  4,66 GHz (333x14) @ 1,472V, Ram (333x2,0)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



          Bei deutlich höherem Verbrauch sieht die Platzierung nun anders aus. Im Idle kann sich das S12II noch knapp vor das Power 400 schieben, während hingegen das TX750W erstmals den Platz mit dem VX550W tauscht. Unter mittlerer Last liegt das Power 400 nun vorne und das S12II nun hinter dem VX450W auf dem dritten Platz. Den schlechtesten Wert erziehlt nun mit Abstand das VX550W. Unter maximaler Last liegt nun das Power 400 ebenfalls vorne, wenngleich mit größerem Abstand. Die beiden größten Netzteile tauschen wiederum den Platz, auch wenn sich das S12II genau dazwischen schiebt. Dennoch verbraucht das TX750 nun deutlich mehr als das restliche Testfeld, ähnlich wie es dem VX550W bei mittlerer Last gegangen ist.


*PC3:*


 Vista 64bit
 5000+ BE @ 2,6 GHz @ 1,264V
 4x2GB DDR2-1000 @ 800
 8800GTS G92 @ Standard
 Asus M3A78 Pro
 X-Fi Extreme Audio
 2x DVD-Brenner
 Xigmatek Achilles




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



          Die Ergebnisse der getesteten Probanden ordnen sich annähernd – ähnlich wie beim PC1 – nach ihrer Wattzahl ein, jedoch führt das Power 400 das Testfeld an, mal mit mehr und mal mit weniger Vorsprung.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. Juli 2009)

*Auswertung:*​ 

 Bildet man nun den Schnitt der jeweils erreichten Plätze für einen PC und mittelt diesen Schnitt wiederum, so kommt man zu einer Gesamtplatzierung.  
 Anmerken will ich noch, dass es sich hierbei nicht um Noten handelt, sondern um die gemittelten Platzierungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Der Sieg gebührt hier zweifelsohne dem Cougar Power 400.


*Lautstärke:*​ 



 Wegen mangelnder Messtechnik bezüglich der Lautstärke muss hier mein subjektives Empfinden genügen. Zum Vergleich hab ich nun jedes Netzteil mit Papierunterlage auf das PC-Gehäuse gelegt und aus ca. gleicher Entfernung dem Lüfter gelauscht. Sehr interessant finde ich den Umstand, dass sich die Netzteile bis auf eine Ausnahme nach ihrer Nennleistung einordnen: Während der Lüfter des TX750W vergleichsweise rauscht, ist die Geräuschentwicklung beim VX550W angenehmer. Leider klackert/rattert der Lüfter etwas, was die ansonsten geringere Luatstärke fast wieder egalisiert. Angenehm leise hingegen gestaltet sich der Lüfter des VX450W, auch wenn er noch wahrnehmbar ist. Quasi unhörbar hingegen emfinde ich die Lüfter der anderen beiden Netzteile. Um dennoch eine eindeutige Aussage treffen zu können, mussten mein Ohr und der jeweilige Lüfter näher zusammenkommen. Der Lüfter des Cougar Power 400 hat mich letztendlich überzeugt, weil er einfach die angenehmste Geräuschcharakteristik aufweist, und beim näheren Horchen nicht brummt, wie das Seasonic.


*Kritik:*​ 

 Eine hohe Effizienz, sehr gute Technik (so denn man den Daten Glauben schenken darf, wogegen nichts mir bekanntes spricht) und ein leiser Lüfter. Zum kritisieren bleiben eigentlich nur Kleinigkeiten wie das Zubehör, und die Anschlüsse.


*Pro:*




Effizenz
Lautstärke
Farbgestaltung
Technische Details
 

*Contra:*




wenige     Anschlüsse
20+4-Pin-Stecker
 

 Beim Zubehör ist alles nötige dabei, mehr aber auch nicht. Gewünscht hätte ich mir statt dem zweiten Klettband Kabelbinder, aber hier sind die Geschmäcker auch unterschiedlich und auch Kleinkram herhöht den Preis. Da die Beigaben für mich soundso unnötig sind und nichts fehlt, ist dieser Punkt im Grunde zu vernachlässigen.  
 Bleiben also nur noch die Anschlüße. Hier habe ich mich doch etwas über den 20+4-Pin ATX-Stecker geärgert, da der 4-Pin-Stecker nicht wirklich an dem 20-Pin-Stecker halten wollte, was das Einstecken etwas erschwert.
 Negativ aufgefallen sind mir die Anschlüße selbst: Es gibt nur 4 SATA-Stecker, dafür aber zu viele PATA-Stecker und ein Disketten-Stromanschluß. Ebenso fehlt mir ein zweiter PCIe-Stromstecker.
 Adapter setze ich ungern ein, aber was muss, dass muss.

In einer neuen Version fällt der Floppyanschluss weg und ein zweiter PCIe-Stecker kommt dazu. Allerdings findet die neue Version mit den überarbeiteten Steckern ca. Ende August in den Handel.

 Wie gesagt, finde ich es schade, dass – trotz genügend Leistung – kein zweiter Stromstecker für eine Grafikkarte wie zum Beispiel 9800GTX, HD4870 o.ä vorhanden ist, auch wenn das Netzteil dafür bei weitem ausreicht.
Aber Cougar ist - wie schon gesagt- sich dessen bewusst und ein zweiter PCIe-Stecker wird noch kommen.

 Ebenso unangenehm finde ich die Aufteilung der SATA-Anschlüße, so dass die Kabelverlegung beim Test etwas umständlicher sein kann, je nach Gehäuse und Laufwerksanordnung.  
 Da gefällt mir das S12II 330 besser, ebenso das VX450W.


*Fazit:*​ 

 Von den Leistungen der Netzteile muss man dem Cougar Power 400 den Testsieg neidlos zusprechen, vor allem da mich die Lautstärke positiv überascht hat.
 Effizienz, Lautstärke und die erfrischende Farbgebung sprechen eine eindeutige Sprache, so dass ich dieses Netzteil trotz kleinerer Kritikpunkte – welche das gute Bild etwas trüben – vollends empfehlen kann.  
 Wurden also die Erwartungen erfüllt? Jein, denn: Zwar überzeugt mich der technische Part vollends, aber das fassbarste – eben die Anschlüsse – ist noch etwas unausgereift.


 Dennoch: Mit dem Kauf dieses Netzteils bekommt man gute Technik mit geringer Lautstärke zu einem guten Preis und kann mit dem Kauf fast nichts falsch machen. Mich hat Cougar jedenfalls überzeugt.


 Am Herzen liegt mir nur noch eins: Auch wenn man das beste Netzteil mit dem höchsten Wirkungsgrad kauft, hilft es nichts, wenn es maßlos überdimensioniert ist und somit einen dort schlechten Wirkungsgrad hat. Je nach System sollte man zuerst den ungefähr benötigten Leistungsbedarf abschätzen und das Netzteil weder unter- noch überdimensionieren. Zum einen lebt es länger, und zum anderen verschwendet man nicht unnötig Geld und Strom.
 Und auch bei Netzteilen gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen günstig und billig, so dass man hier nicht zu sehr sparen sollte...


 Den vorigen Absatz auf meine PCs gemünzt: Der Office-Rechner braucht weit weniger als 150W, daher würde ein 200W-Netzteil leicht ausreichen und das TX750W wäre absolut tödlich für den Wirkungsgrad (und den Geldbeutel). Also ist alles über dem S12II 330 übertrieben. Selbst meine beiden anderen PCs kann es betreiben, auch wenn da größer dimensionierte Netzteilen von Vorteil wären in Bezug auf Lebensdauer und Auslastung. Toll finde ich es zu sehen, wie ein Zweikerner mit durchaus noch potenter Grafikkarte eigentlich relativ wenig elektrische Leistung aufnimmt und die Netzteile jenseits der 550W nur für wirklich starke Maschinen gebraucht werden. Aber wenn diese starken Netzteile eingesetzt werden können, braucht man mit einem S12II 330 gar nicht ankommen...


*Ergänzung
*(23.11.2010)​ 
Kürzlich konnte ich eine Zotac GTX 460 AMP! erwerben, sowie eine GTX 470. Gerade letztere wollte ich unbedingt testen wegen dem doch vergleichsweise hohem Verbrauch der Thermis. Während die GTX 460 bei absoluter Vollast auf 373W kommt, begnügt sie sich bei Crysis mit "nur" 270W (komplettes System).
Watt-Sammel-Thread.
Die GTX 470 hingegen kommt auf maximal 440W.
Watt-Sammel-Thread.

*Der 30h-Test:* 
Hierbei habe ich das Netzteil für 30h bei ~440W (Strommessgerät) belastet.
Laut COUGAR beträgt der Wirkungsgrad des Power 400 bei Vollast 84/85%.
Somit wird das Netzteil zu ca. 94% ausgelastet.

Das Netzteil hat diesen Test erfolgreich bestanden (24.11.2010 09:05-25.11.2010 15:05 Uhr)




*Langzeittest:*​ 

 Wie angekündigt, teste ich gerade das Verhalten des GA-MA78G-DS3H Rev. 1.1 bei einem Netzteil mit vergleichsweise niedriger 3,3/5V-Combined-Leistung.
 Der Hintergrund ist folgender: Bei einem Freund und bei manchen anderen Nutzern dieses Boards als Office-PC soll es manchnal beim XP-Ladebalken hängen und nicht weiter hochfahren. Zur Lösung des Problems muss ein Netzteil mit mehr Leistung auf der 3,3/5V-Schiene als die schon übertriebenen 300W-Netzteile angeschlossen werden. Dieses Verhalten ist zum einen sonderbar und vor allem ärgerlich, wenn man so ein (bei der Auslastung) ineffizientes Netzteil mit >400W anschließen muss.


 Der PC (5000+/780G) wird täglich genutzt, aber noch ist er mit dem S12II 330 einwandfrei gestartet. Da der Test allerdings länger geht, schreibe ich es hier bei einer Veränderung, bzw. Problemen.
Mittlerweile ist das Gigabyte-Brett mit ner Einschaltmacke weggegeben, das Netzteil ebenso.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. Juli 2009)

Vllt noch der, man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Compucase (5. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank fuer den interessanten und ausfuehrlichen Test. Es freut mich zu sehen das auch hier das COUGAR Netzteil qualitativ ueberzeugen konnte.
Zu den genannten Kleinigkeiten - wie schon erwaehnt wird dies schon bald ausgebessert sein. Wichtig war und ist uns hauptsaechlich das "Innenleben", also die eigentliche Funktion und Leistung des Netzteils. Wenn dort Fehler passieren lassen sich diese nur schwer "auf die Schnelle" aendern. Aber dem ist ja nicht so.

DANKE VOM GESAMTEN COUGAR-TEAM!


----------



## poiu (5. Juli 2009)

netter Test, bin auf denn Rest gespannt.

Die Bilder sind etwas Farblos aber noch OK , versuche mal die Lichtverhältnise zu verbessern ( Sonne ?) oder die Belichtungszeit zu erhöhen.

Hauptkritik ist wohl nur der eine PCIe Stecker!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (5. Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt, die Bilder sind nur vorläufig, Sonne gibts bei mir nicht in der Wohnung.

Jap, mein Hauptkritikpunkt ist nur der zweite PCIe-Stecker, da meine anderen Netzteile innerlich nicht so überzeugen konnten wie das Cougar.


Was noch fehlt sind die genauen Verbrauchswerte, aber die kommen noch.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (18. Juli 2009)

So, Verbrauchswerte sind längst drinnen, dafür gibts ne neue Messung.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (23. November 2010)

So, jetzt läuft eine Art Langzeittest mit ~440W Verbrauch am Messgerät. Vorerst 24h, nachdem schon 36 min erflogreich absolviert wurden.


----------



## poiu (23. November 2010)

Kreisverkehr ist back


----------



## Kreisverkehr (23. November 2010)

Na, das konnt ich ja nicht für mich behalten, wenn ich neues Spielzeug hab 

e:/ UPDATE: Der Vollasttest muss wegen brachialer Lautstärke der Grafikkarte (Lüfter läuft mit ~75-80%) um ca. 15.00 Uhr abgebrochen werden, nachdem das NT schon seit mehr als 22h bei 440W (Messung an Steckdose) läuft.

Laut COUGAR beträgt der Wirkungsgrad bei 100% Last ca. 84/85%.


----------

